# Hausse du smic au 1er aout



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 au 1er aout hausse du smic horaire au 1er aout : 11.15€ brut (donc 33.45€ de déduc pou r impots)
Encore un 3e calcul pour les impôts de 2022. LOL


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

@assmatzam experte des calculs . Explique nous en détail ce que sa va changer merci


----------



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

pour les impôts ont déduit 3h smig/jr travaillé donc comme le taux à changé au 1er mai et encore au 1er aout cela nous fera faire 3 calculs. LOL


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

ça devrait aussi changer les indemnités d'entretien


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Savez vous à combien et le minimum net du coup ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Oui qui dit augmentation du smic dit augmentation de la deduction forfaitaire 
Ca vaut le coup de faire un 3ème calcul


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Le salaire minimum est de 
0,281 x SMIC horaire
Soit 0,281 X 11,15€ brut = 3,13315 arrondit à 3,14 € bruts par heure.

Soit environ 2,45€ net avec les nouveaux taux de prélèvement sur la prévoyance à 1,04%


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour le moment vous tirez des plans sur la comète....
Attendons donc de voir s'il va être revalorisé en août, ou seulement en septembre. Et si oui, de combien ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Effectivement rien ne sera défini avant le 15 juillet à minima


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Ouais, c'est bien cette hausse, mais nos salaires restent ridiculement bas. C'est honteux.
Comment proposer 3.14€ brut ??
👩‍✈️
*GénéralMétal*


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Après ce n'est qu'un minima 
Rien n'oblige à avoir ce tarif de misère


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Je préfère toucher le RSA que d'être payé 2,45€ net de l'heure


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

dans mon village il y a une assmat qui demande le minima et en plus elle n'a que des périscolaires.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

C'est terrible en fait, quel regard ont-elles sur elles-mêmes ? C'est la vrai question, nous sommes dévalorisées de toutes parts, et dans les villages isolés, pas de Rpe (bon quelquefois on s'en passe), pas de collègues pour échanger, on les laisse dans l'ignorance, et certaines sont les complices indirectes de leur propre paupérisation.

*GénéralMétal.*


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Je suis à 3e net de l'heure comme les autre collègues de mon village sauf une qui est au minima . Je compte passer à 3 .50 euro pour les prochain contrats .je suis la dernière agréé et je serai la plus cher .vu les appels que je reçois je pense que j'arriverai à trouver des contrats . J'ai droit à 2 périscolaires ( 3.12ans) et un bebe ( 0.12ans)


----------



## Nefermimi54 (13 Juillet 2022)

Aujourd'hui 13/07, cité au journal de 13H, le Smic augmentera au 1er Août de 2.01%


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> pour les impôts ont déduit 3h smig/jr travaillé donc comme le taux à changé au 1er mai et encore au 1er aout cela nous fera faire 3 calculs. LOL


bonjour, si ça ne change pas encore lol


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Ouais, c'est bien cette hausse, mais nos salaires restent ridiculement bas. C'est honteux.
> Comment proposer 3.14€ brut ??
> 👩‍✈️
> *GénéralMétal*


Comme je prends le brut en net pour mon taux horaire (çà remonte et la plupart des collègues font ainsi !) et bien si j'avais d'autres contrats à venir je prendrais 3.20 net mais je n'en aurais plus besoin car la retraite arrive ...


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, ici je suis à 3.90 net et j'ai la chance d'être tjours complète depuis mes 12 ans de métier (agréée pr 4 ) et à chaque date anniv du contrat j'ai 1 clause qui me permet d'augmenter mon tarif horaire de X défini au contrat.
Je croise les doits pour que cela continue.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Je préfère toucher le RSA que d'être payé 2,45€ net de l'heure


Et bien il faudrait le dire à une collègue de mon village ici elle prend çà je le sais par des PE qui sont allés la voir et m'ont choisi qd même !!! elle est la seule je ne comprends pas sa démarche ...


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> bonjour, ici je suis à 3.90 net et j'ai la chance d'être tjours complète depuis mes 12 ans de métier (agréée pr 4 ) et à chaque date anniv du contrat j'ai 1 clause qui me permet d'augmenter mon tarif horaire de X défini au contrat.
> Je croise les doits pour que cela continue.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

C'est super je regrette juste que nous ne soyons pas toutes logées à la même enseigne !!! j'ai demandé une seule fois 3.50 euros de l'heure pour une instit et bien bon contact mais j'avais plus eu de ses nouvelles !!! mais vous avez bien raison de prendre ce tarif si vous le pratiquez toutes dans votre coin !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Juillet 2022)

Il faut quand même savoir que la moyenne nationale pour le dernier trimestre de l'année dernière est de 3.70€ net.... ça fait réfléchir.....en Bretagne la moyenne sur le dernier trimestre 2021 3,60 net....on passe à 3.70 à partir de septembre pour les gros contrats et 3.90 pour les contrats de moins d'heures ou année incomplète. Je pense qu'on sera donc dans la moyenne nationale ou régionale pour cette année


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Juillet 2022)

Faut être presque un peu commercial dans notre métier et savoir se vendre .... c'est important.... savoir valoriser nos compétences, notre métier, ce que nous proposons....si la voisine prend moins chère, c'est peut être qu'elle propose moins de choses. Moi lors des entretiens je propose mon projet d'accueil et je dis aux parents que s'ils n'y adhérent pas complétement il ne faut pas nous choisir. On est à l'écoute sur beaucoup de choses mais on ne changera pas le fond de notre projet d'accueil ni notre façon d'aborder notre métier.... après aux parents de voir....en attendant on est complet pour septembre et une maman un peu embêtante depuis le début risque d'avoir une surprise car étant donné qu'elle a une grosse tendance à manquer de reconnaissance, cela ne me dérangerait pas de démissionner pour prendre un autre contrat car j'ai de la demande encore.....


----------



## amandinezoe (14 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J’ai signé 2 contrats depuis début juin mais je n’ai pas ajouté des clauses pour augmentation
Contrat 1= 130h 5,82€ en brut AI
Contrat 2 = 144h à 5,29 € en brut AI
Je suis dans une région il y a beaucoup demande
A votre AVIS je suis correcte dans les tarifs sans froisser les futurs PE d’une augmentation ? 

Le repas je suis moins chère : 4€ dej+goûter

IE = 3,87€ pour 10h
J'habite dans une maison + jardin + Salle des jeux
***Je m’informe beaucoup sur le métier (certains samedis)
***Je participe aux activités
***Les sorties+ lectures, cuisines…. 
***Rencontre avec les Pros
***Formation à distance
***Pas préscolaires 
Merci de votre AVIS

Cdt *


----------



## eden (14 Juillet 2022)

amandinezoe a dit: 


> *Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> J’ai signé 2 contrats depuis début juin mais je n’ai pas ajouté des clauses pour augmentation
> Contrat 1= 130h 5,82€ en brut AI
> ...


Vos tarifs sont corrects, de plus vous venez de commencer alors je pense que ça sera mal vu par les parents si vous augmenter votre tarif ( de plus, ils peuvent refuser).Généralement les AM maintiennent leur tarif durant les 3 premières années jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école et si passage en périscolaire alors là, oui, augmentation du tarif car contrat avec moins d'heures ...


----------



## kikine (17 Juillet 2022)

eden a dit: 


> Vos tarifs sont corrects, de plus vous venez de commencer alors je pense que ça sera mal vu par les parents si vous augmenter votre tarif ( de plus, ils peuvent refuser).Généralement les AM maintiennent leur tarif durant les 3 premières années jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école et si passage en périscolaire alors là, oui, augmentation du tarif car contrat avec moins d'heures ...


non c'est faux pas mal d'am ont une clause d'augmentation chaque année...


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Effectivement c'est mon cas tous les ans mes contrats sont réévalués


----------



## eden (18 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> non c'est faux pas mal d'am ont une clause d'augmentation chaque année...


C'est une clause abusive : l'augmentation doit passer par un avenant que le PE peut refuser.


----------



## abelia (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, je suis de celle qui augmente tous les ans. C'est écrit dans mon contrat et j'augmente en principe du taux de l'augmentation du smic. Et je fais quand même un avenant à chaque fois.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

_bonjour,_
pour une revalorisation 2.01%
_10,85 x 1.0201 = 11,0681 arrondi 11.07€ brut et non 11,15€ hormis si coup de pousse supplémentaire du gouvernement._


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit nouveau ici et j'ai besoin de vos éclaircissements. je m'explique, depuis septembre 2021 nous avons une super nounou qui s'occupe de notre fille. A la rentrée 2022, elle entre donc en maternelle et nous devons donc licencier notre nounou. Lors de nos échanges concernant la fin de contrat, on nous fait une MàJ de son salaire avec indexation du SMIC (depuis donc octobre 2021) alors que sont taux horaire net de l'heure est déjà à 4e/heure. Est ce normal ? Nous avions lu que cet indexation est obligatoire que si son salaire est calé sur le minima. La ce n'est pas le cas. Sinon cela aurait été une demande d'augmentation et un avenant aurait du être établi. Je suis un peu perdu. Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Vous dites : on nous à fait une MAj de son salaire avec indexation du smic ? Qui à fait çà ??

Par contre : son taux horaire net est déjà  à 4€/h (waaah). Quelle dinguerie n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*PAPADOUDOU*
Vous avez tout compris. Sauf accord particulier pris lors du contrat (et encore l'indexation au SMIC est illégale sans avenant).
Donc c'est très malhonnête de la part de votre Ass Mat de vous demander cela.
La seule chose à regarder c'est l'éventuelle régularisation de salaire si elle a fait plus d'heures que rémunérées. En plus bien sûr de l'ICCP et de l'indemnité de rupture puisque plus de 9 mois de contrat.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

Ok merci de vos retour. Nous ne sommes en aucun cas en plus en désaccord avec notre nounou. Elle est géniale avec notre fille! C'est juste que cette réévaluation demandée comme ça à quelques jours de la fin de contrat, c'est déroutant  
En effet, nous avions vu que même si cela est marqué dans le contrat, cette indexation reste illégale mais impossible de trouver un texte pour nous le confirmer concrètement et le lui montrer. 
Pour répondre à *GénéralMétal1988 *cette MàJ a été faite par un des entourages de la nounou qui fait parti d'une association. Pour l'aider dans sa fin de contrat avec ses parents employeurs.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
Pour la profession d'Ass Mat, 4 euros nets de l'heure on est sur une fourchette haute oui (même si ça nécessiterait de savoir sur combien d'heures est mensualisé le contrat)


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*PAPADOUDOU*
Et bien je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette Association mais il faudrait qu'ils se renseignent un peu au lieu de mettre l'ASS MAT dans l'illégalité et créer des tensions avec les parents employeurs.


----------



## isa19 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 je pensais naïvement que si le taux horaire est sup au minimum légal pas possible de l'augmenter unilatéralement SAUF si dans le contrat il est noté une augmentation à date anniversaire qui amène un avenant.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

*isa91 *justement, nous n'avons jamais abordé le sujet tout au long de l'année de garde et encore moins parlé d'avenant concernant une augmentation de salaire. C'est pour cela que quand ce genre de demande tombe sans rien demander, on se pose les justes questions pour ne pas faire de bêtises et rentrer dans les cadres de la loi
Merci pour vos retour *Nanou91.* Oui, nous sommes bien confus par cette situation car tout se passait à merveille et nous ne voulons en aucun cas finir sur une mauvaise note mais cette indexation nous fait craindre une tension que nous ne souhaitons en aucun cas.


----------



## isa19 (19 Juillet 2022)

toute modification demande un avenant ??? demandez lui de vous en présentez un concernant son augmentation et soit vous acceptez soit vous le refusez.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

Les clauses comportant des indexations sur le salaire minimum de croissance en lien à la fois avec l’évolution du smic et la croissance moyenne de l’indice INSEE sont prohibées – (  Cass. soc., 5 octobre 2017, n° 15-20390).
La nullité des clauses d’indexation est d’ordre public. Cette nullité peut être invoquée par toute personne y ayant intérêt.
La révision du salaire est subordonnée à l’accord des deux parties en ce qu’elle constitue une modification du contrat de travail.
Qui dit modification de contrat de travail dit AVENANT.
Donc sans avenant point de modification du taux horaire.


----------



## isa19 (19 Juillet 2022)

C'est à elle que vous devez  lui montrer ça et voir sa réaction.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

Nous devons normalement voir notre nounou demain avec la personne justement qui la conseille sur notre fin de contrat. Nous lui montrerons tout cela et espérons que nous trouverons une solution à tout cela 🤞


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je me demande si cette majoration demandé ne serait pas juste les taux qui ont changé, on était à 0.7801, puis 0.7804 puis 0.7812. Ne serait ce pas de cela que l'assmat parle ? Et pas d'une augmentation lié au SMIC


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*PAPADOUDOU*
Faites remarquer quand même à votre Ass Mat que :
1 - l'indexation du salaire sur la hausse du SMIC est illégal si elle n'est pas payé au taux minimum
2 - Rien d'ailleurs ne figure concernant une hausse du taux dans votre contrat
3 - Si elle avait voulu augmenter son taux horaire, elle aurait du vous le faire savoir par une proposition d'avenant (que vous pouviez refuser, ou trouver un compromis :  par exemple si elle voulait passer à 4.08 € en octobre, trouver un compromis à 4.04 €)
4 - Ce qu'elle demande aujourd'hui est totalement illégal et c'est vous, en tant qu'Employeur qui devez veiller à respecter la loi. Car sinon c'est sur vous que ça pourrait retomber.
Car là : 4 euros + 2,2% en octobre 2021 = 4,088 € + 0,9% en janvier 2022 = 4,124 € + 2,65% en Mai 2022 = 4.233 €
C'est quand même une grosse hausse sans discussion préalable.
Je ne sais pas quelle est la mensualisation au contrat mais sur la base de 150 h / mois, par exemple, de octobre 2021 à juillet 2022 ça ferait dans les 220 euros. On tape souvent sur les doigts de parents qui rechignent à payer 10 euros. Pour ma part (et je suis ass mat), je trouve totalement déplacé de demander ça à l'employeur sans concertation. Imaginez si le contrat avait duré 3 ans et qu'elle vous sorte 2 ou 3 hausses de SMIC en plus.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

*Nanou91* Merci beaucoup pour vos retours! 
Nous devons les rencontrer demain (notre nounou ainsi que sa collègue qui lui a fait ce calcul) Nous lui exposerons notre point de vu avec les infos récoltés. Nous espérons ainsi pouvoir régler le problème et finir notre contrat sur de bonnes bases! 
Pour info, nous avons un contrat mensuel de 164h


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*PAPADOUDOU*
Donc la régul devrait tourner autour des 240 euros si on suit son raisonnement.
Revenez nous donner la suite.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Papadou : je vous cite (je ne comprends pas on ne peut plus citer ?? pour les admis bien sûr).


Pour répondre à *GénéralMétal1988 *cette MàJ a été faite par un des entourages de la nounou qui fait parti d'une association. Pour l'aider dans sa fin de contrat avec ses parents employeurs.

_Alors, non, ce n'est pas possible sans votre accord. Bien entendu. Toute négociation sur le taux horaire brut  (et non pas net), doit faire l'objet d'un avenant. 
Que chacune des parties est libre de refuser, dans votre cas, en fin de contrat, bien sûr, aucun intérêt à accepter puisque tous les calculs se feront sur ce nouveau taux.

Mais je me pose cette question : s'agit-il vraiment d'une réévaluation du taux horaire brut, ou bien de l'augmentation automatique des minimas sur les Indemnités d'entretien, qui ont augmenté, cette année au 1er janvier, au 1er mai ? 
Car si c'est le cas, je sais que beaucoup d'ams ignorent encore qu'il y a eu ces 2 augmentations.

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas eu confusion de la part de l'assistante maternelle ??_


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91 

je te cite : 

*METAL*
Pour la profession d'Ass Mat, 4 euros nets de l'heure on est sur une fourchette haute oui (même si ça nécessiterait de savoir sur combien d'heures est mensualisé le contrat)

Le problème est bien là. Non, en aucun cas c'est une fourchette haute.
On parle de 4€ net. Soit : 5.12€ brut. 
Soit juste un poil un peu plus que la moitié d'un smic horaire normal qui devrait tourner autour de 11..07€ brut.

pour un temps complet de 195h : on obtient : 998.40€ brut. 
Ce qui en regard du temps de travail, est largement une mini fourchette à gâteau (de la dinêtte pour enfant).

Ouvrez les yeux sur vos taux horaires, car de là vient toutes les autres interprétations de notre travail.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@papadoudou* 
Oui METAL a raison, à vérifier que votre Ass Mat ne parle pas de la réévaluation des indemnités d'entretien. Qui ont augmenté 2 fois. Mais là encore, ça dépend si elle prend le minimum légal ou pas.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

_Mais je me pose cette question : s'agit-il vraiment d'une réévaluation du taux horaire brut, ou bien de l'augmentation automatique des minimas sur les Indemnités d'entretien, qui ont augmenté, cette année au 1er janvier, au 1er mai ? 
 Car si c'est le cas, je sais que beaucoup d'ams ignorent encore qu'il y a eu ces 2 augmentations.

Je ne pense pas. Elle (la personne qui lui à fait son détail de fin de contrat) nous à bien informé de l'augmentation du SMIC. Concernant les Minima d’indemnités entretien (comme pour ceux des repas) nous sommes aussi à 4 euros par jour pour l'un (entretien) et 4 euros pour l'autre aussi (repas)_


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

@papadoudou 
4 euros d'entretien pour des journées de combien d'heures ?


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

> 4 euros d'entretien pour des journées de combien d'heures ?


pour des journées de 9h sur 4 jours par semaine. Nous n'avions rien négocié lors du contrat avec notre nounou. Elle nous a expliqué qu'elle fonctionnait comme ça, avec 4e pour tout: 4 euro de l'heure / 4 euros pour l'entretient / 4 euros pour les repas (midi et gouté)


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
On a déjà abordé le sujet des millions de fois... Les ASS MAT qui arrivent à signer des contrats à plus de 5,20 euros bruts de l'heure en AC, en se limitant à du 8h/17h et bien je suis contente pour elles.
Mais viens habiter dans ma commune (ou la commune voisine, c'est pareil, ou même les 11 communes de l'agglo).
Les Ass Mat se comptent par centaines, les crèches, qu'elles soient parentales, familiales, gérées par le département sont au nombre de 12 ! Il y en a une de 40 berceaux qui va ouvrir à l'automne.
Ça fait 30 ans que je fais ce métier.  Au départ, on avait quasiment 2 appels par semaine, parfois plus. Les parents étaient tellement en galère qu'ils étaient déjà content de trouver une place. Le tarif était secondaire.
Maintenant quand ils cherchent, ils rencontrent jusqu'à 8 Ass Mat. Donc tu imagines bien que j'ai étudié de très près les tarifs du secteur, des collègues, des structures. Si demain j'affiche un tarif de plus de 4 euros nets de l'heure je ne signerai aucun contrat. Ou alors les trucs hyper tordus que personne ne veut : très tôt, très tard, temps partiel.... où là on peut essayer d'augmenter un peu.
Perso, je dépanne 2 familles en septembre en attente de leur place en crèche, je finis mes 2 autres contrats en septembre 2023. Et ensuite ! ! ! !  mon premier petit-fils entrera à l'école. Un 2° sera peut-être en projet. La retraite se profilera à l'horizon donc ça sera la fin de carrière pour moi.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

@papadoudou 
Donc à 4 euros d'indemnité d'entretien pour des journées de 9h elle est là aussi au dessus des minima.


----------



## papadoudou (19 Juillet 2022)

*Nanou91*
oui en effet. Mais la aussi, la personne qui conseille notre nounou nous a dit qu'elle pouvait aussi les aligner sur l'augmentation mais elle ne l'a pas fait ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Donc on résume :

L'augmentation sur l'indexation du smic n'est pas possible. Il faut un avenant.

Pour les IE, les tarifs sont libres, donc il n'y a pas à juger de ce qui est pertinent ou pas. C'est une affaire de négociation entre employée et employeur.
Je ne trouve pas que ces tarifs soient dingues non plus. Elle prend un tarif un peu plus haut que les minimas, et ainsi, pas besoin de négocier et quelquefois malheureusement (alors que nous n'y sommes pour rien), se faire incendier des hausses des minimas.

Voilà, je pense que l'on à fait le tour, bonne soirée.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

_@ nanou91, c'est justement parce que l'on discute des tarifs au moins tous les jours que je trouve toujours indélicat de dire que 4€ net c'est beaucoup.
Non, quelque soit le métier que l'on fait c'est peu, c'est même très peu.
Tu t'ajustes avec ton secteur ok, mais c'est ton secteur qui pratique des tarifs bas, et non l'inverse, et çà tu as du mal à l'intégrer.
Justement tu le dis toi-même après 30 ans de métier,  tu n'atteins pas ce tarif, c'est qu'il y a un problème et que dans votre secteur on vous tire vers le bas, et c'est dramatique.
Et dire que tu ne signeras pas de contrat avec ce tarif, c'est toi même qui te mets des barrières. J'avais un peu le même discours il y a une dizaine d'années, mais je m'aperçois qu'en fait,  mes tarifs ne sont jamais non plus assez haut. Pourtant je suis désormais aussi à plus de
5€ brut au minimum. Et mes prochains contrats seront réévaluer également.
Ne penses pas que j'habites une grande ville, c'est une petite ville de 7000 habitant, bassin ouvrier (chantiers de l'atlantique airbus etc). 
Et ce n'est pas non plus les couples avec des gros revenus dans le secteur. 
On travaille pourtant.
N'oublies pas les aides. Celà compte énormément. 
Allez positive !  _


----------

